# Lost black and red Werner on Black Rock



## DanielGlauser (Apr 26, 2009)

My buddy swam out of Black Rock and lost my Werner paddle. No name but it is unique, please hit me up if you found a stick and I'll let you know what makes it different.

Heading up to Clear Creek to paddle in a little bit if you found a stick and are in the area. I'll be at the park trying out a squirt boat then heading up to Black Rock to get a run in around 3 - 3:30.

Thanks,
Daniel
(303) 681-5821


----------

